
Show HN: Webaholic Reminder – Remind you to work and close the tab for you - wenyalintw
https://github.com/wenyalintw/Webaholic-Reminder
======
wenyalintw
This is my first Chrome Extension, which remind you to work when you spend too
much time on the internet. Open source, welcome to clone it and play around
with it.

